# New year... Change those batteries



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This is always a good post. I take my batteries out at the end of the season so that I have to put new batteries in the next time I use my beacon.

For everyone else, if you haven't done it, go put new batteries in your beacon now.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder guys! Took my beacon up to Stevens Pass last weekend for opening day and realized I hadn't changed mine out yet, although I did replace them late last season.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

This is my first season riding in the BC, so 1 set of batteries should be me through an entire season without needing a replacement?

If it makes any difference I'm using a BCA Tracker DTS


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Wish I needed a beacon.....be safe.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

onji said:


> This is my first season riding in the BC, so 1 set of batteries should be me through an entire season without needing a replacement?
> 
> If it makes any difference I'm using a BCA Tracker DTS


Depending on how much you go, probably not. I generally replace the batteries in my beacon once the power level dips at or just below 70%. The reason being is that even though the battery drain is even, in really cold temps the power levels can drop considerably. Batteries are not that expensive. I generally do close to 60 days bc riding every season. I replace my batteries at least twice during the season.

If (I believe this is the battery type for the DTS) triple A batteries are hard to come by in Japan, order a set of alkalines now. I generally buy the 24 packs and throw them in my gear bag. It is also not a bad idea to carry a set of four batteries in your pack or as my friend does, taped to his beacon harness strap. Makes for a handy quick swap should your batteries be dead. More importantly, they can be put in your friends beacon who has dead batteries.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

anytime it shows under 80% i change mine (i'll put the 80%'s in a radio usually).. its def good practice to keep'em fresh! I carry a 6 pack of AAA's in my BC pack too.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> More importantly, they can be put in your friends beacon who has dead batteries.


Good thinking. :thumbsup:


Well this is my first season going BC. I'll probably do around 100ish days, and I'm guessing around 20-30 of those in the BC.


----------

